# St. Thomas Car Rental



## amanda14 (Jul 28, 2015)

Anyone ever use Dependable?

Thanks


----------



## vengle (Aug 27, 2015)

*STT Car Rental*

I just returned from 2 weeks on the lovely island of St Thomas.  I rented with AVIS and got a fantastic little Chevy Cruze which navigated all the crazy roads with ease on STT.  Also, Avis does allow for you to go to St John which not all car rental companies do.  I shopped around and AVIS was the cheapes at $300 per week.  Just thought I would share.


----------



## raygo123 (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks for sharing, going in march. What about public or cabs any experience in St thomas

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyPGravel (Sep 16, 2015)

*Amalie car rental on STT*



amanda14 said:


> Anyone ever use Dependable?
> 
> Thanks



We used Amalie car rental last year when we went to St. John.  They pick you up at the St. Thomas airport, don't charge extra for pesky things like sand left in the car and you drop the car off at the terminal.  Awesome service.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Sep 16, 2015)

I just booked 4 cars for a wedding with pdise as recommended by other tuggers.


----------

